
AI Thinks Rachel Maddow Is a Man (and this is a problem for all of us) - trilobyte
https://medium.com/@edwin/ai-thinks-rachel-maddow-is-a-man-and-this-is-a-problem-for-all-of-us-921e45523d6e
======
meesterdude
nobody think "AI" thinks "rachel maddow is a man" except for people who don't
get AI - which is amusing given the authors attempt at being authoritative in
the field. There's a reason this didn't get a bunch of upvotes.

Really, just lazy article writing. Come back with some meaningful insights or
research. If the author wishes to play on people's ignorance of AI, HN is not
the place to do it.

